# SSD Adata - RAID 0 with other ssd?



## Tiamat (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello. I have a *SSD ADATA SU650* with 3D NAND Flash technology , a MTBF:2,000,000 hours and 3 years warranty. (r 520, w 450MB/s)

I'l buy another SSD to use it in RAID 0. I can buy another one of the same model, but i have a few options that are cheaper... I would like to know ur opinion. Should i buy the same ADATA model or other models like:

*SSD Sandisk Plus 120 gb*(r 530 MB/s / w 400) --> *MTTF: *1,750,000 h

or the

*WD Green 120gb *(r 540, w 430) --> *MTTF:* 1.75M h and 3 year warranty.

The price difference is around 15% with the ADATA model.

I know that i can use different SSD brands in raid 0 but my doubt is if i SHOULD do this.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 22, 2018)

Buy another of the same model. It will likely work, but will be as 'fast' as the slowest drive.

Unless you deal with the manipulation of large files a lot, chances are you will not notice a difference anyway. If it was me, I would simply get a bigger drive if you need more space. If you need more speed, get an M.2 PCIe3.0 x4 NVMe based SSD if your system supports it. RAID just adds a another layer of complexity where it isn't needed in most cases. 

Please fill out system specs so we know what you are working with.


Also, your PSU thread got some action, you may want to chime in there after reading it with any questions.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 22, 2018)

I would probably just get another A DATA but I don't see any issues with mixing them.
They perform the same in almost every way..
I have never had any issues with mixing similar performing drives.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2018)

Sell it and buy a faster drive. You may not be concerned about losing data but its a pain to fix a raid gone bad


----------



## Wei_Dirt (Feb 22, 2018)

in my opinion, since your adata ssd is of MLC flash which means high endurance you should choose another MLC ssd to pair with it. both ssds you have motioned are of TLC flash(I am in CN). as we all know, MLC and TLC have different erase speeds(it differs from read or write speed) and it means TLC ssds will have a more significant drop in speed after plenty of write tasks(it needs more time to GC). so......it sounds hard to make a decision..XD finally, if you really need high performance with low cost, I think HP EX900(TLC) could be ok(250GB 499CNY=78.6USD) R 2.1GB/s W 1.3GB/s


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 22, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Please fill out system specs so we know what you are working with



I'll do that! 



EarthDog said:


> Also, your PSU thread got some action, you may want to chime in there after reading it with any questions.



lol that's true! Last time, it had only 3 answers haha. That is what i call a debate haha



EarthDog said:


> RAID just adds a another layer of complexity where it isn't needed in most cases.



Could that become a problem? I mean, RAID couse causa more problems than solutions?



Jetster said:


> You may not be concerned about losing data but its a pain to fix a raid gone bad



I have a HDD 240 Gb that i was considering using as backup..* Actually i was thinking if i can put both SSD in raid 0, and use the HDD in Raid 1 with those ssds combined. Just to avoid any loss of data. Is it going to slow the ssd performance according to the hdd performance?*



Jetster said:


> but its a pain to fix a raid gone bad


 
What do u mean? I never did a raid so i actually dont have any experience with it =/



Wei_Dirt said:


> in my opinion, since your adata ssd is of MLC flash which means high endurance you should choose another MLC ssd to pair with it. both ssds you have motioned are of TLC flash(I am in CN). as we all know, MLC and TLC have different erase speeds(it differs from read or write speed) and it means TLC ssds will have a more significant drop in speed after plenty of write tasks(it needs more time to GC). so......it sounds hard to make a decision..XD finally, if you really need high performance with low cost, I think HP EX900(TLC) could be ok(250GB 499CNY=78.6USD) R 2.1GB/s W 1.3GB/s



Ty for the idea! The problem is that i don't live in USA. Federal tax here are a shame... i just cant risk beeing taxed for importing that


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 22, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Sell it and buy a faster drive. You may not be concerned about losing data but its a pain to fix a raid gone bad


Yet 90% of my rig is RAID 0 And one array is well over 6 years old...RAID only goes bad when a drive does which is totally random and no reason not actually RAID


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 22, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> And one array is well over 6 years old...


Do u use SSD in raid?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 23, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Yet 90% of my rig is RAID 0 And one array is well over 6 years old...RAID only goes bad when a drive does which is totally random and no reason not actually RAID


Other than no benefit ? Two SSDs in RAID 0 has more to go wrong than 1 SSD


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 23, 2018)

Yep, i just fount THIS REVIEW. Im taking a look on it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 23, 2018)

Tiamat said:


> Do u use SSD in raid?


I have in the past...
I used 2 gen 1 SanDisk extreme for 3 years... Not even a hiccup...
Regardless if you use RAID 0 or not a drive failure is a drive failure...
Like with any PC backup what's important


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 23, 2018)

The problem is that if i choose to get 240Gb SSD without RAID 0, i'll need to refund my ADATA and change it for a 240-250gb model. I made an extensive research about the models that i could buy and almost all models are plan TLC (2D). The problem with it is that they are less reliable than 3D Nand TLC (like the adata SU650 model) for about 25%. Beyond that, it seems that MLC models are still more reliable but too expensive. I found 2 models that use the 3D Nand TLC for an acceptable price: 

*GALAX GAMER SSD L 240GB S11*

and

*Samsung SSD 850 EVO*

The funny part of it is that ADATA claims have *RELIABILITY (MTBF)* of 2M hours , while Samsung  assumes 1,5M and Galax 1M...

What do u think? Raid 0 with 2 Adata models or 1 Samsung or Galax 240 model.



jmcslob said:


> I have in the past...
> I used 2 gen 1 SanDisk extreme for 3 years... Not even a hiccup...
> Regardless if you use RAID 0 or not a drive failure is a drive failure...
> Like with any PC backup what's important



I've heard that energy loss would be worst in raid envoriments... do u know if its true?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2018)

How many times are we going to ask the same question?

Why do you want to go R0? WHat benefits do you believe you will get out of it with your uses?


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 23, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> How many times are we going to ask the same question?
> 
> Why do you want to go R0? WHat benefits do you believe you will get out of it with your uses?



Yep, i'm starting to change my idea. But i'll have to refund the Adata SSD in this case... and buy a 240gb model


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 23, 2018)

Best to stick with same brand/model that way everything should be around the same speed ie:  Random 4K/Sequential Read/Write, Access times, MTBF same controller and Nand Flash chips, Firmware etc etc..



EarthDog said:


> How many times are we going to ask the same question?
> 
> Why do you want to go R0? WHat benefits do you believe you will get out of it with your uses?



twice the storage for less than a 240GB SSD atleast that's why I went with it 2x 120GB Kingston V300 SSD's @ $70 each vs 1 Kingston 240GB SSD @ $195



Jetster said:


> Other than no benefit ? Two SSDs in RAID 0 has more to go wrong than 1 SSD



Bollocks 1 SSD can go poo just as easy as 1 of 2 in RAID0 still the same outcome though total loss of information if you back up your stuff regularly then no loss at all and out of all the RAID0 Arrays I've run over the years the only one that had a drive fail was using 2x 80GB WD800JD HDD's from new and it took 5.5years for an HDD to fail


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Sell it and buy a faster drive. You may not be concerned about losing data but its a pain to fix a raid gone bad


While that can be true, SSD RAID0 array's rarely fail, in my experiences.


Athlonite said:


> Bollocks 1 SSD can go poo just as easy as 1 of 2 in RAID0 still the same outcome though total loss of information


Also true. However, with two drives the chances of one of them failing and destroying data go up a little bit. Not enough that the average user needs to worry much because...


Athlonite said:


> if you back up your stuff regularly then no loss at all


...if this is done the loss is minimal. If everyone got into the practice of making a backup every time they work on/create something they can't or don't want to lose, the risk of data loss would be near zero anyway.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 23, 2018)

All i can report is what I experienced with two SSDs in RAID 0.  I did it twice, both failed within a month. Nothing was wrong with the SSDs. It could have been the Motherboard controller, bad SATA cable i don't know. But it was a waste of time the only benefit was the benchmarks were impressive.  My system ran just the same so no noticeable improvement

I still have a picture of it. I keep pics of every build. I see a HD7950


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 23, 2018)

Tiamat said:


> Do u use SSD in raid?


Yep 2 850 EVO in RAID 0 for system drive. 2 WD Black 1 TB’s in RAID 0 as my games drive. I have a 1 TB WD blue for storage/backup.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 23, 2018)

Jetster said:


> All i can report is what I experienced with two SSDs in RAID 0.  I did it twice, both failed within a month. Nothing was wrong with the SSDs. It could have been the Motherboard controller, bad SATA cable i don't know. But it was a waste of time the only benefit was the benchmarks were impressive.  My system ran just the same so no noticeable improvement
> 
> I still have a picture of it. I keep pics of every build. I see a HD7950



If that's how you had them then that's probably why the raid array failed the top SSD will stay nice and cool and work as it should though the bottom one will be getting cooked they needed some breathing room between them... if there's anything I've learned over the years it's that if you let anything in a PC get to hot it will die sooner rather than later all my HDD's have atleast another HDD's worth of space between them and the SSD's have atleast a good inch and plenty of airflow over them so that neither of them get above 30°c and so far they've lasted just over a year in RAID0 and still going as strong as the day I put them in


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 23, 2018)

K guys, i guess i'll try to change my ADATA 120gb for a 240Gb! I'll creat another thread and try to choose one. Ty!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> If that's how you had them then that's probably why the raid array failed the top SSD will stay nice and cool and work as it should though the bottom one will be getting cooked they needed some breathing room between them... if there's anything I've learned over the years it's that if you let anything in a PC get to hot it will die sooner rather than later all my HDD's have atleast another HDD's worth of space between them and the SSD's have atleast a good inch and plenty of airflow over them so that neither of them get above 30°c and so far they've lasted just over a year in RAID0 and still going as strong as the day I put them in


Not the case. Absolutely no heat come of those SSDs when in operation and there is a gap between them. I do think it might be motherboard RAID controller though


----------



## natr0n (Feb 24, 2018)

If I were to raid I would purchase 2 identical drives at the same time.

They would wear out better/equally.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 24, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Not the case. Absolutely no heat come of those SSDs when in operation and there is a gap between them. I do think it might be motherboard RAID controller though



Ok then what mobo is it just out of curiosity


----------

